# MASS BUTT IS BACK HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA



## chem1436114520 (Oct 10, 2006)

HERE IS A PIC OF THE ASIAN MYTH THIS MORN IN MY GYM AT 97KGS HE FLYS OUT TO GERMANY FOR THE NAC UNIVERSE TO DO CLASS 4 THEN UKBFF NEXT YEARS 90KG CLASS , MASSOOM IS BACK TELL YOUR FRIENDS LOL

CHEM :thumbup1:


----------



## chem1436114520 (Oct 10, 2006)

PIC 2


----------



## chem1436114520 (Oct 10, 2006)

PIC 3


----------



## bbeweel (Oct 7, 2008)

WOW!!..........if i could achieve half of that development i would be a happy man!


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

he looks awesome, jonny gillan from my gym is also going to the uni, best of luck to both of them


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2008)

cracking shape, how tall is he?


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

Good to see the Big Man back.


----------



## Beans (Sep 1, 2008)

Looks dense & shreadded.

Best of luck to him.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

what a back!!!!

All the best to him great phisique


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Wow


----------



## Beans (Sep 1, 2008)

Vince said:


> Looking good...fcuk me class 4 @97 kg!!!!!
> 
> *If he's 97kg in that condition why is he doing the 90kg class next year and not the U100kg?* Just curious mate


Thats a good question.


----------



## sofresh (Sep 9, 2008)

wow, he looks good


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

97kg at 5`5? ****ing monster!!!


----------



## chem1436114520 (Oct 10, 2006)

5ft 3 actually , he will be around 94 kg come sun , next year we arnt giving him any gh to bring him down a wee bit if not he wil be 100kg ripped to fukin bits this is the 1st time he has used gh and that was just for 5 months , mad eh i wil take some pics of his his legs tomz


----------



## gunit (Dec 13, 2006)

awesome physique!!!!


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Absolute monster....


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

MB has a world class physique, I judged him at the Titan last year. Awesome!! The U90's is already shaping up very nicely for next year.

Good work Chem and knocking the GH on the head will see him crisper too and as he has bags of mass to spare, it wont impact on his physique one bit, in fact he'll be even better. ;-)

J


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

totally phenomal!!! i remember seeing him guest posing at last years nabba scotland and i was just gobsmacked,so much mass and a beautiful physique


----------



## westsider (Feb 12, 2007)

His physique has really come up a notch this year. Last year I met him when he was staying with my training partner in Wembley but he has really brought his game up a notch. In his class he will be difficult to beat at the Universe!


----------



## goldish (Nov 8, 2008)

never seen any pakistani looking like this before.i know zak khan is good but this is totaly different ball game.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

goldish said:


> never seen any pakistani looking like this before.i know zak khan is good but this is totaly different ball game.


I'm not sure it makes a difference what the nationality is mate....A physique is a physique wherever it's from.....


----------



## chem1436114520 (Oct 10, 2006)

ive just took some pics of mass has i draged himout of bed this morn i wil post them l8tr only thing i can say is haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

I can see logic in that mate...

However no doubt you wil now get flamed from the politically correct brigade where mentioning inherent differences in race is a henious crime lol


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

dutch_scott said:


> No he is quite correct, we can easily see the nations who gentically over the years throught mother nature and nurture have decended into the genetic elite, think of it like this robsta, if a animal doesnt need height over the decades slowly it is diminished the same as an animals climate changes it eats differently over the decades if food is sp**** smaller and weaker off sprey will be born due to malnurishment, thus 100years later a breed which was strong is now week, in short.
> 
> THE vikings, the greeks, the masi (spelt badly, african),the egyptians, persians, the scandinavians, polish, germanic, and most afro caribean and pure african males have a great percentage of the worlds champion athelets in strenght sports and physique shows, pakistan, china, even uk have less not due to population numbers (just look at the tiny scandinavian countrys and strongman) but genetic breeding,
> 
> ...


I agree with this, people these days get too caught up with what is right and wrong to say. Its become a very crazy world when it comes to peoples colours, races, religions etc.

Its true, you very rarely see muscular pakistanis.


----------



## goldish (Nov 8, 2008)

dutch_scott said:


> No he is quite correct, we can easily see the nations who gentically over the years throught mother nature and nurture have decended into the genetic elite, think of it like this robsta, if a animal doesnt need height over the decades slowly it is diminished the same as an animals climate changes it eats differently over the decades if food is sp**** smaller and weaker off sprey will be born due to malnurishment, thus 100years later a breed which was strong is now week, in short.
> 
> THE vikings, the greeks, the masi (spelt badly, african),the egyptians, persians, the scandinavians, polish, germanic, and most afro caribean and pure african males have a great percentage of the worlds champion athelets in strenght sports and physique shows, pakistan, china, even uk have less not due to population numbers (just look at the tiny scandinavian countrys and strongman) but genetic breeding,
> 
> ...


thanks for backing me up.it is so rear to see some paksitani or indian guy carried so much muscle.its not in there genes and there is nothing wrong or less in that but it is what it is.i cant take aways anything from this lad even i want to cuz he is one of the rear breed of his kind.good luck for him for his future contests.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2008)

I agree with the comments made...being half pakistani myself, as well as half italian, my genes are sh*te lol. Makes me want to work even harder though! I had done alot of reading into the gentic side of things and race etc a while back, scott pretty much summed it all up in his post. Regardless, what Robsta says is also correct, regardless of race he has a winners physique, very dense and pleasing to look at!


----------



## JAY-EL (Oct 20, 2008)

Awesome physique.I was competing at same show when he won his class at the pendle valley show in 07. Will be hard to beat in the UKBFF u90kg.


----------



## westsider (Feb 12, 2007)

The u-90 at ukbff will be a great class next year if masoom is on stage with shawn t.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

dutch_scott said:


> No he is quite correct, we can easily see the nations who gentically over the years throught mother nature and nurture have decended into the genetic elite, think of it like this robsta, if a animal doesnt need height over the decades slowly it is diminished the same as an animals climate changes it eats differently over the decades if food is sp**** smaller and weaker off sprey will be born due to malnurishment, thus 100years later a breed which was strong is now week, in short.
> 
> THE vikings, the greeks, the masi (spelt badly, african),the egyptians, persians, the scandinavians, polish, germanic, and most afro caribean and pure african males have a great percentage of the worlds champion athelets in strenght sports and physique shows, pakistan, china, even uk have less not due to population numbers (just look at the tiny scandinavian countrys and strongman) but genetic breeding,
> 
> ...


You didn't see what he originally wrote before i edited it mate....


----------



## chem1436114520 (Oct 10, 2006)

legs has promissed


----------



## westsider (Feb 12, 2007)

Ian I know Masoom has massive legs but the photo you have posted has made them gigantic! lol!!!


----------



## chem1436114520 (Oct 10, 2006)

lol i cant resize it m8


----------



## westsider (Feb 12, 2007)

are you going to Germany with him this weekend?


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

He looks fantastic, he has a brilliant physique, i could see him winning his weight category in any national event, even us nationals, he easily has the quality to be ifbb pro.


----------



## Scud (Oct 6, 2008)

Here you go, use http://imageshack.us/ it resizes for you


----------



## chem1436114520 (Oct 10, 2006)

no iam not going with him bro it falls onthe same wkend has the ifbb masters were berniee cooper is going m8, thanks for the resize can you make me 5ft 11 plz lol


----------



## XL BODIES LTD (Nov 25, 2005)

no iam not going with him bro it falls onthe same wkend has the ifbb masters were berniee cooper is going m8, thanks for the resize can you make me 5ft 11 plz lol

Resizing a photo's one thing Chem but miracles are another! 

Have a good break mate and speak when you get back. :thumbup1:


----------



## chem1436114520 (Oct 10, 2006)

how dare you you welsh **** lol haa i will try and enjoy meself but you now me lol


----------



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

He's a deadlifter then ! !! Look at his shins lol.

He looks great.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

think his shins are like that cos his base tan has come off a bit mate not because of deads lol


----------



## coco (Mar 29, 2007)

you think weeman?

id say that was from deadlifting.

either way - what a physique!!


----------



## chem1436114520 (Oct 10, 2006)

i took the skin off them shaving him lol poor **** eh lol


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Vince said:


> Spot on mate
> 
> Nurture is the reason of the black men dominance in all major sports...they are genetically superior due to breeding.


Indeed.

When I competed in the US last year I was gobsmacked at the physiques on display in the amateur contest and most of the true freaks were mixed race it has to be said.

J


----------



## staffy (May 25, 2005)

why if he is 5ft 3 did he do class 3 & not 4?


----------



## Malika (Sep 16, 2008)

Pic I took backstage...

Masoom is such a nice guy! :thumbup1:


----------



## westsider (Feb 12, 2007)

He looks awesome.....really surprised he didnt place.


----------



## martzee (Sep 11, 2007)

just goes to show the standard out there its never a cert that someone will win,will be interesting if he does the under 90kg this yr,he will be up against sean t who if he can nail his condition(which im sure he will)i think he will take it this yr! time will tell but his genetic structure and muscle bellies are the best out there period(ameteur) i feel


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

martzee said:


> just goes to show the standard out there its never a cert that someone will win,will be interesting if he does the under 90kg this yr,he will be up against sean t who if he can nail his condition(which im sure he will)i think he will take it this yr! time will tell but his genetic structure and muscle bellies are the best out there period(ameteur) i feel


100% agree. Shaun is a freak of nature. Love it.


----------



## westsider (Feb 12, 2007)

martzee said:


> just goes to show the standard out there its never a cert that someone will win,will be interesting if he does the under 90kg this yr,he will be up against sean t who if he can nail his condition(which im sure he will)i think he will take it this yr! time will tell but his genetic structure and muscle bellies are the best out there period(ameteur) i feel


I think seeing Masoom against Shaun on the stage itself will be worth the door entry!


----------



## goldish (Nov 8, 2008)

this one i get from nac web


----------



## goldish (Nov 8, 2008)

results showing him 4th.but in pics he look better than other lads.i dont know may be malaika can shed some light she was there.


----------



## Malika (Sep 16, 2008)

Helped him with his tan too...

I've just seen the line up on stage, not the comparison as I had to go backstage again...

Masoom had the best shape IMO, but I believe he was a bit soft on legs/glutes...

If you look at the guys who placed higher than him, they were all much drier...

I don't agree with his placing as I always go for the overall package. I was shocked he got only 5th.

Most of the guys who placed higher didn't display a well balanced physique.

They favored condition in all the classes, so I guess that's why he didn't place higher...

*Edit*

He definitely got 5th: he forgot his trophy backstage & I handed it to him the day after...


----------



## chem1436114520 (Oct 10, 2006)

HE WAS OFF VERY OFF HE MESSED THINGS UP BIG TIME , WE ALL MAKE MISTAKES SUPERCELL WILL TELL YOU THAT IAM I RIGHT BRO ? IE ARNOLD CLASSSIC


----------



## Malika (Sep 16, 2008)

chem said:


> HE WAS OFF VERY OFF HE MESSED THINGS UP BIG TIME


He wasn't that off to be honest, just not dry enough...

He arrived very late the night before & looked very tired to me, plus he didn't have enough food with him & all the nearby supermarkets were closed...

He'll be back at his usual 100% next year!


----------



## chem1436114520 (Oct 10, 2006)

i agree malika but dry enough to me is off but i now what your saying , well done by the way to you and dave


----------

